# أيهما أثقل طن حديد أو طن خشب ؟ مع التعليل العلمي الفيزيائي؟



## علي شاكر قاسم (30 أكتوبر 2010)

أيهما أثقل طن حديد أو طن خشب ؟ مع التعليل العلمي الفيزيائي؟
للايضاح السؤال ليس سهل كما يبدو للوهلة الاولى .....؟
فارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ابداء الراي مع التعليل الفيزيائي


----------



## dena-2020 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الكتلة فى الحالتين = واحد طن
الوزن فى الحالتين = الكتلة x عجلة الجاذبية (بفرض انها 10) = 10 طن م / ث2
ولكن
الخشب ذو كثافة اقل من الحديد اى ان كتلة وحدة الحجوم من الخشب اقل من كتلة وحدة الحجوم من الحديد

لا اعرف غير ذلك


----------



## محمد ع النجار (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاثنان متساويان ف الوزن ومختلفان في الكثافة*

طبعا الاثنان متساويان في الوزن وذلك لان الطن عبارة عن كتلة تساوي 1000 kg وبذلك 

وزن الحديد =mass*g =1000*9.81=9810 kg.m/s^2
ووزن الخشب يساوي كذلك mass*g=1000*9.81=98100 kg.m/s^2
اي الوزنان متساويان 
اما من ناحية الكثافة فإن كثافة الخشب اكبر من كثافة الحديد وذلك لان جزيئاته متباعدة نوعا ما عن بعضها اذا ما قارناها بالحديد 
هذا والله تعالى اعلم 
اخوكم المهندس /محمد النجار


----------



## احمد عسقلاني (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ماالفائده من هذا السؤال اخي الكريم


----------



## مودي82 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كثافة الحديد اكبر من كثافة الخشب
كثافة الحديد = 7850 kg/m3
كثافة الخشب = 520 kg/m3


----------



## ابو فواد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

كتل ما حكوا الشباب تماما


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

قرأت تفسير في منتدى آخر ..


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الوزن واحد لكن الحجم مختلف حجم الخشب اكبر لان كثافتة اقل لكنهم متساوين فى الوزن ومختلفان فى الحجم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو حسين الشباب كلهم مستائين من هذا الموضوع ههههههههههههههه 

ليش ؟


----------



## momena k (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عن جد


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
طن الحديد = طن الخشب= طن القطن = طن أي حاجة
دي فزورة وإلا إية


----------



## ط/هندسه (31 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخ علي شاكر وضح السؤال عشان تتم الاجابه ايهما اثقل من ناحية ايه الكثافه او لوزن او من اي ناحيه 
اذا كان من ناحية الوزن فا الوزن واحد


----------



## عيد حماد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الوزن يمكن التعبير عنه بوزن حجم كتلة معينة من الماء التي تزيحها الكتلة المقصودة ايا" كانت وعلى اعتبار كثافة الماء 1طن/م3


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

زميلى الفاضل بعد التحية
السؤال من الناحية العلمية يحتاج لشئ من التصحيح
ما هو الوزن ؟
الوزن هو قوة 
إذن حينما نقول 1 طن حديد أو 1 طن أسمنت او 1 طن من الماء معنى هذا انه لدينا مجموعة من القوى المتساوية
القوة هى كمية متجه أى تحتاج لتعريفها لمقدار وإتجاه

القوة بحسب مفهوم الميكانيكا الكلاسيكة هى كمية متجه غير مرتبطة بالمادة 
فمثلا حينما نحدد قوة مقدارها 1 طن ليس بالضرورة ان نعرف طبيعة المادة 
ومن هنا نشاء علم خواص المواد والذى يهتم أكثر ما يهتم بخصائص كل مادة على حدة نتيجة للقوى والأجهادات التى تتعرض لها

نأتى لمفهوم اخر فى علم الفيزياء هو مفهوم الكثافة وهو مقدار ما تشغله المادة فى حيز من الفراغ
الكثافة خاصية من خواص المادة بعكس القوة أى أن لكل مادة كثافة تختلف عن المواد الأخرى

لذلك نجد أن الحديد يختلف فى كثافته عن الذهب وعن النحاس وهكذا 
بالتالى حينما نقول لدينا امتر مكعب حديد لابد أنه سيشغل حجم يختلف عن حجم واحد متر مكعب من معدن النحاس وهكذا

الخلاصة : القوة لا تعتمد على خواص المادة فنحن نقول قوة مقدارها 1 طن فقط
الكثافة : خاصية تعتمد على نوع المادة أى كل مادة لها كثافة تختلف عن المادة الاخرى

معذرة للأطالة 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## عبقرية الاداء (31 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تعليق


----------



## tota 89 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

متساوييييييييييييييين في الوزن

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م رشدي حموده (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد أن من خواص الخشب خاصية الأمتصاص وبالتالي لو تعرض الخشب لبخار مياه مثلا أو تعرض للماء ووصل لحد التشبع هيكون اثقل ، بينما الحديد ليس له خاصية الأمتصاص وبالتالي لايمتص السوائل ....................................
والله اعلم 
:16:​


----------



## engabogabr (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مش فاهم ايه السؤال الغريب ده لو ليك قصد تاني وضحه لان الموضوع غريب


----------



## humfa (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المفروض ان يكون السؤال:
ايهما اثقل المتر الكعب من الحديد ام المتر المكعب من الخشب
على الرغم من ان الاجابه لهذا السؤال سهله جدا


----------



## ممتاز 11 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا طن الخشب أثقل من طن الحديد 
أرشميدس شو قال 
قال انو كتلة الجسم تساوي مقدار مايشغله من حيز في الفراغ 
بمعني انو حجم كتلة طن الخشب بتشغل من الفراغ حجم أكبر من كتلة الحديد
بالتالي طن الخشب أثقل بقليل من طن الحديد من ناحية فيزيائيه حسب نظرية أرشميدس 

سلام


----------



## elserafy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب مين اتقل طن الحديد ولا طن القطن


----------



## م رشدي حموده (31 أكتوبر 2010)

elserafy قال:


> طيب مين اتقل طن الحديد ولا طن القطن


 
ههههههههههه لا طبعا طن الأسفنج :73:


----------



## ابو فواد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز 11 قال:


> طبعا طن الخشب أثقل من طن الحديد
> أرشميدس شو قال
> قال انو كتلة الجسم تساوي مقدار مايشغله من حيز في الفراغ
> بمعني انو حجم كتلة طن الخشب بتشغل من الفراغ حجم أكبر من كتلة الحديد
> ...



كلام خاطئ جدا ولا اساس له من الصحة يا مش مهندس...ارشميدس لم يقل ذلك بتاتا...

كيف كتلة الجسم=مقدار ما شغله من حيز
كيف تساوي كتلة مع حجم وكل منهما مختلف تمام
ارشميدس قال قاعدة الطفو وقال انه مقدار قوة دفع السائل لجسم تساوي وزن حجم السائل المزاح بواسطة هذه الكتلة..
وعندا الخشب سيطفو لان حيز ما يشغله الجزء المغمور في الماء قليل جدا بالنسبة للحديد 
اما وزن الطن من اي مادة مساوي تماما تحت اي ظرف


----------



## احمد_سلوم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال ذكي من مهندس ذكي


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبعا بعد السلام وجدت ان بعض الاخوة المهندسين ذهبوا بعيد في الاجابة (فالسؤال ليس بفزورة)والبعض الاخر من الاخوة اعتبروا ان وزن طن الحديد يساوي طن الخشب تحت نفس الظروف وسوف اعطي الجواب مع التعليلل بالارقام ونظريا:-
_الجواب هو طن الخشب اثقل من طن الحديد كيف .....؟ طبعا الجواب الصحيح للاخ ممتاز 11 ولكن التعليل لم يكن وافيا._
من المعروف للجميع بأن هناك مصطلح يدعى بالضغط الجوي.. والذي هو عبارة عن وزن عمود الهواء المؤثر على سطح معين وباعتبار أن كلتة طن الخشب هي أكبر بكثير من كتلة طن الحديد.. فسيكون سطحها أوسع.. والضغط الجوي أي ضغط الهواء عليها سيكون أكبر.. وبالتالي سيكون وزن طن الخشب أكبر من طن الحديد عند قياس الوزنين على الأرض...لأنه عندها سيكون وزن الكتلة عبارة عن واحد طنّ بالإضافة إلى وزن الهواء الذي فوقها.. 
نستطيع القول نظرياً ان طن من الحديد يساوي طن من الخشب, لكن فعلياً فإن الوزن الحقيقي لطن من الخشب اكثر من الوزن الحقيقي لطن من الحديد, و فقا لقانون ارخميدس المشهور الذي ينص "على ان وزن اي جسم مغمور في سائل يخسر من وزنه بمقدار وزن السائل المغمور", و هذا القانون يطبق على الغازات ايضاً.
و لذلك ان الوزن الفعلي لأي جسم يساوي وزنه المقاس مضافاً اليه وزن الهواء الذي يغمره الجسم كالتالي:
الوزن الحقيقي = الوزن المقاس + وزن الهوان الهواء المغمور في حيز الجسم
= 1 طن + (كثافة الهواء * حجم الجسم)
و بما انه حجم طن خشب اكبر بكثير من حجم طن حديد, فإن الوزن الفعلي للخشب_ اكبر_

الجواب بالارقام
كثافة الهواء: 1.225كجم/م3 ,كثافة الخشب: 520 كجم/م3 ,كثافة الحديد: 7850 كجم/م3

حجم طن من الخشب = 1000كجم / كثافة الخشب = 1000/ 520= 1.92 م3

حجم طن من الحديد= 1000كجم/ كثافة الحديد =1000/7850 = 0.13 م3

الوزن الحقيقي لطن الخشب = 1000 + (1.225 * 1.92 ) = 1000كجم + 2.35 كجم
= 1002.35 كجم

الوزن الحقيقي لطن الحديد = 1000 + (1.225* 30.1) = 1000كجم + 0.159 كجم
= 1000.159 كجم

اذاً الوزن الحقيقي لطن من الخشب أكثر باثنين كيلو غرام تقريباً من طن الحديد


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

للعلم ان الموضوع قراته في احد المنتديات


----------



## 3laa 81 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت يا باشمهندسين نتفاعل معا كل المواضيع بالشكل دا علشان فى مواضيع مهمة للشخص الذى يطرحها مهما كانت نظرتكم للموضوع بانه ساذج وبسيط


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## star85 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحية طيبة*

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل .
ولكنني أأسف أننا تعودنا الحكم على الاشياء من مظهرها دون الغوص بمضمونها.


----------



## ممتاز 11 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

علي شاكر قاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> طبعا بعد السلام وجدت ان بعض الاخوة المهندسين ذهبوا بعيد في الاجابة (فالسؤال ليس بفزورة)والبعض الاخر من الاخوة اعتبروا ان وزن طن الحديد يساوي طن الخشب تحت نفس الظروف وسوف اعطي الجواب مع التعليلل بالارقام ونظريا:-
> _الجواب هو طن الخشب اثقل من طن الحديد كيف .....؟ طبعا الجواب الصحيح للاخ ممتاز 11 ولكن التعليل لم يكن وافيا._
> من المعروف للجميع بأن هناك مصطلح يدعى بالضغط الجوي.. والذي هو عبارة عن وزن عمود الهواء المؤثر على سطح معين وباعتبار أن كلتة طن الخشب هي أكبر بكثير من كتلة طن الحديد.. فسيكون سطحها أوسع.. والضغط الجوي أي ضغط الهواء عليها سيكون أكبر.. وبالتالي سيكون وزن طن الخشب أكبر من طن الحديد عند قياس الوزنين على الأرض...لأنه عندها سيكون وزن الكتلة عبارة عن واحد طنّ بالإضافة إلى وزن الهواء الذي فوقها..
> ...



معلم يا بشمهندس والف شكر على التوضيح الوافي للفكره :59:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> زميلى الفاضل بعد التحية
> السؤال من الناحية العلمية يحتاج لشئ من التصحيح
> ما هو الوزن ؟
> الوزن هو قوة
> ...


 زميلى الفاضل
برجاء قراءة مشاركتى السابقة 
نقطة اخرى أود أن أضيفها وهى لا نتعلم العلم بتلك الطريقة
فلكل نظرية ولكل قانون مدى صالح لتطبيقة وإفتراضات معينة خارجها تجد أن النظرية أصبحت غير صحيحة
فلو تعمقنا أكثر فى نظرية الجاذبية دعنى أطرح عليك السؤال التالى
عندى أى مسافة من مركز الأرض تقوم بحساب الوزن
فمعروف أن عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية تعتمد فى حسابها على مربع المسافة بين مركز الجسم ومركز الأرض فهى ليست قيمة مطلقة ثابتة 
بمعنى عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية ليست قيمة ثابتة = 9.81 م /ث2 
ومعروف أن قانون الجذب العام للنيوتن والذى تم من خلاله حساب عجلة الجاذبية ومنها حساب الوزن كقوة ومرة أخرى اريد التأكيد على كلمة قوة يعتمد على مربع المسافة بين مركز ثقل الجسم ومركز الأرض

فليس هناك ألغاز ولا يتعلم المرء العلم بتلك الوسيلة 
فمثلا قوانين الحركة للنيوتن عند مدى معين تصبح غير صحيحة وتعطى نتائج خاطئة ومن قام بالتصحيح هو ألبرت أينشتين الذى أوجد معامل سرعة الجسم مقسوما على سرعة الضوء عند السرعات المنخفضة تجد أن ذلك المعامل يساوى صفر تقريبا بينما عند السرعات اقريبة من سرعة الضوء تصبح معادلات نيوتن غير دقيقة وتعطى نتائج خاطئة
وبعد ألبرت أينشتين أنقسم علم الميكانيكا إلى ميكانيكا الكم وميكانيكا النسبية وكلا الفريقان يحاول أن يصل وأن يعرف المزيد من ألغاز هذا الكون الذى نحن فيه

أشكرك مرة أخرى 
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

علي شاكر قاسم قال:


> أيهما أثقل طن حديد أو طن خشب ؟ مع التعليل العلمي الفيزيائي؟
> للايضاح السؤال ليس سهل كما يبدو للوهلة الاولى .....؟
> فارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ابداء الراي مع التعليل الفيزيائي


 
صباح الخير يا سيدي....
معلش في سؤالي لحضرتك.....
حضرتك بتتكلم جد و لا بتهزر؟؟!!!!!!​ 
إسمح لي إن أجاوب حضرتك على السؤال على حسب معلوماتي الضئيلة في الموضوع محل التساؤل:​ 
أولاً احب أقول لحضرتك شوية تعريفات بسيطة يمكن تدلنا على إجابة السؤال...​ 
1- تعريف الوزن:
هو عبارة عن كتلة الجسم مضروباً في عجلة السقوط الحر (الجاذبية يعني)....
و عجلة السقوط الحر دي مقدارها 981 سم / ث2 بنظام القياس الدولي و مقدارها 32 باوندال بنظام القياس الإنجليزي......
و الوزن ممكن يكون فيه فروق نسبية طفيفة من مكان لأخر لأن مقدار الجاذبية قد يختلف من مكان لأخر و لكن بنسب فروق بسيطة يمكن إهمالها في بعض الأحيان.....​ 
2- تعريف الكتلة:
هي مقدار ما يحتويه الجسم من مادة.......
يعني كتلة الحديد.. مقدار ما يحتويه جسم الحديد من مادة الحديد نفسه
و كذلك كتلة الخشب... هو مقدار ما يحتويه الجسم الخشبي من مادة الخشب...​ 
3- تعريف الحجم:
هو مقدار و أبعاد ما يشغله الجسم من حيز في الفراغ...​ 
4- الكثافة هي كتلة وحدة الحجوم......​ 
و عشان ما نطولش....
الوزن هو الوزن.. (الطن الوزني = 1000 كيلو جرام بالتمام و الكمال)...
ممكن يختلف في الطن الطولي بين الأتنين و يمكن لو حضرتك بتتكلم جد في سؤالك ده يبقى طن الحديد الطولي لا يساوي طن الخشب الطولي.....​ 
و يبقى الخلاصة:-​ 
طن الحديد = طن الخشب = طن أي حاجة = 1000 كيلو جرام..... وزناً.....​ 
حجم طن الحديد لا يساوي حجم طن الخشب و دا لإن الكتلة مختلفة و بالتالي الحجم ح يختلف و كمان الكثافة برضه ح تبقى مختلفة.....​ 
يبقى الحديد لا يساوي الخشب في تلت حاجت...
الحجم
الكثافة
الكتلة
لكن وزن الأتنين قد بعض.......​


----------



## ابو فواد (10 يناير 2011)

الطن يساوي طن من اي مادة وكل ما قيل عن ضغط جوي وغيره وعلاقة الكتلة والحجم غير صحيح نهائياااااااااا
من قال ان ضغط عمود الهواء على المساحة :
غير المفهوم نهائيا فنحن نقصد بالوزن قوة اي وحدتها طن..اما عندما نربطها بالضغط الجوي والمساحة عندها غيرنا المفهوم نهائيا واصبحنا نتكلم عن ضغط اي قوة مطبقة على مساحة وهنا تدخل المساحة في الموضوع وتصبح متغير اخر...
لو كلام البش مهندس شاكر صحيح يقدر يرد علي..؟؟
انا اريد ان اصنع كتلة من الخشب وزنها طن واغير ابعادها بحيث اجعل سطحها العلوي المعرض للضغط الجوي ذو مساحة صغيرة جدا بالنسبة لارتفاعها ..
واصنع كتلة حديد اخرى ولكن مساحة سطحها كبيرة جدا بالنسبة لارتفاعها...
فمن سيكون اثقل بناء على تعليلك ...بالتاكيد الحديد لان المساحة المعرضة اكبر؟؟وهو ما يثب خطا كلامك 
لانك ادخلت متغير ثالث وهو المساحة في الموضوع وبالتالي كلامك غير صحيح


----------



## عبد الجواد (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم:

أظن أن السؤال يجب أن يكون كالتالي:

أيهما أثقل: طن (واحدة كتلة) من الخشب، أم طن (واحدة كتلة) من الحديد؟ وبشكل أوضح أيهما أثقل في الوزن خشب كتلته 1 طن أم حديد كتلته 1 طن؟
ويجب أيضاً أن نحدد مكان مقارنة الوزن، هل هو على القمر أم على الأرض أم في الماء.
هذا إذا أردنا أن نسير في التفسير بنفس الفلسفة السابقة.

لو كانا على القمر لكان لهما نفس الوزن.
أما إذا أحاط بهما وسط غازي كالهواء أو سائل كالماء لصح السؤال وكان لهما وزنان مختلفان بحسب نظرية أرخميدس.

أو يمكن أن يكون السؤال: أيهما كتلته أكبر، خشب وزنه طن ثقلي أم حديد وزنه طن ثقلي؟ وأيضاً يجب توضيح مكان مقارنة الوزن.
إن كان هذا هو المقصود بالسؤال (أي أحد الفهمين السابقين) فإنه يمكن البدء من هذا التوضيح.

أما إذا قصدنا في السؤال السابق بواحدة (طن) أنها واحدة قوة (أي طن قوة)، أي أيهما أثقل خشب وزنه طن ثقلي وحديد وزنه طن ثقلي؟ فإنهما متساويان تماماً.

على كل حال السؤال يندرج ضمن فئة الأسئلة العلمية المسلية (أو ما نسميه حزازير علمية بالسوري أو فوازير علمية بالمصري) وليس ضمن فئة الأسئلة العلمية العملية والشكر للأخ علي على هذه (الحزّورة)


----------



## mohammedshaban (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م/ محمد أبو سالم (10 يناير 2011)

الوزن = الكتلة × عجلة الجاذبية الارضية 
= 1000 × 9.8
= 9800
وفى هذة الحالة الوزن ثابت (متساوى)

الوزن= الكثافة × الحجم
الحجوم غير معلومة وبالتالى الحل مجهول


----------



## ابن الاماجد (10 يناير 2011)

*ماهو المقصود من السؤال*

وهل يعقل ان يكون هناك فرق بين طن الحديد وطن الخشب ؟!!!
لم افهم اهمية السؤال​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

humfa قال:


> المفروض ان يكون السؤال:
> ايهما اثقل المتر الكعب من الحديد ام المتر المكعب من الخشب
> على الرغم من ان الاجابه لهذا السؤال سهله جدا


موضوع مفيد 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وبعد :
من قانون الجذب العام وهذا نصه :
" تتناسب قوة التجاذب المادى بين أي جسمين تناسباً طرديًا مع حاصل ضرب كتلتيهما وعكسياً مع مربع المسافة بينهما " .
وبما أن بعد مركز ثقل كتلة طن من الحديد إلى مركز الأرض في الحالة العامة أصغر من بعد مركز ثقل كتلة طن من الخشب إلى مركز الأرض من نفس المكان فإن قوة جذب الأرض لكتلة طن من الحديد أي وزن كتلة الطن من الحديد تكون أكبر من وزن كتلة الطن من الخشب .
ولهذا أقبل أن يقال وزن كتلة طن من الحديد أكبر من وزن كتلة طن من الخشب أو العكس .
كما أقبل أن الوزن مفهوم نسبي حيث يختلف وزن نفس الكتلة من مكان لآخر ومعلوم أن وزن الإنسان على سطح القمر سدس وزنه على سطح الأرض .
كما أن الوزن في جملة ( الأرض - الجسم ) هو قوة داخلية والقوى الداخلية متفانية مثنى مثنى فالجسم يجذب الأرض إليه أيضا بقوة تساوي وزنه ولهذا يبقى الجسم الساكن على سطح الأرض ساكنا وإذا اعتبرنا جملة الجسم فقط (الجسم الطليق) فإن وزنه يصبح قوة خارجية تمثل قوة جذب الأرض لهذا لجسم .
وعند إضافة قوى خارجية أخرى على الجسم الطليق ينتقل الحساب إلى حساب محصلة القوى المؤثرة عليه .
فإضافة قوة ضغط الهواء على كتلة مستندة إلى الأرض يعاكسها رد فعل من الأرض 
ويبقى وزن هذه الكتلة بالنسبة للأرض هو قوة جذب الأرض لها ويعاكس هذا الوزن أيضا رد فعل من الأرض ورد فعل الأرض الكلي في هذه الحالة يتكون من مجموع ردي الفعل المذكورين .
كما أقبل أن الوزن لجسم ما بالنسبة للأرض = كتلة هذا الجسم مضروبة في عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية قبيل إصطدامه في الأرض . 
تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين سؤال قيم وطلع اغلبية المهندسين ممتاكدين من الجواب الصحيح مع جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## bassem2005 (11 يناير 2011)

انا اتفق مع الاخ ابو فؤاد فعلا احنا ممكن نغير مسطح المخزون على حساب الارتفاع فلا يوجد علاقة بالضغط الجوي في هذه الحالة


----------



## E YASSER1 (1 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الكرام
بالنسبة لموضوع السؤال اعتقد ان طن الحديد متساوى مع طن الخشب فى الوزن فى الهواء ولكن طن الخشب اقل وزن من طن الحديد فى الماء 
وشكرا


----------



## janno (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*حسب مكان الوزن*



علي شاكر قاسم قال:


> أيهما أثقل طن حديد أو طن خشب ؟ مع التعليل العلمي الفيزيائي؟
> للايضاح السؤال ليس سهل كما يبدو للوهلة الاولى .....؟
> فارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ابداء الراي مع التعليل الفيزيائي



يا صديقي اذا كان الوزن في الفراغ فلا فرق بينهما..اما اذا كان في الهواء الطلق فطن الخشب اثقل كون الضغط الجوي عليه يكون اكبر حسب مساحته.


----------



## magicengineering (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بفرض:-
1- كره من الحديد وزنها 1 طن عند مستوى سطح البحر حجمها = 127.م3 --- قطرها =76. 0 متر
2-كره من الخشب وزنها 1 طن عند مستوى سطح البحر حجمها =1.92 م3 ------قطرها =1.87متر
3- عند استخدام ميزان به كفتان متساويتان (مثل رمز العداله المرسوم فى المحاكم ) وعند وضع كل كره على كفه من الكفتين يحدث اتزان للميزان اى الكفتين متساويتين دائما
4-عند استخدام ميزان الكترونى (ديجيتال) بكفه واحده ويتم وزن كل كره على حده ايضا نجد الكرتان متساويتان فى الميزان ....لماذا؟
5-لان كل النقط فى نفس المنسوب تتعرض لنفس قبمه الضغط وبفرض ان الهواء مائع والكرتان مغمورتان فيه عند منسوب واحد وهو منسوب الصفر او منسوب سطح البحر فهما تتعرضان لنفس قيمه الضغط الجوى من جميع الاتجاهات ولا علاقه بحجمهما ولا بكميه المائع المزاحه من كل كره بالضغط الواقع عليهما وبالتالى وزنهما ثابت 
6- بفرض وجود غواصه وبيضه على عمق 100 متر تحت سطح الماء فان الضغط الواقع على كل سم2 من سطح البيضه يساوى تماما نفس قيمه الضغط الواقع على كل سم2 من سطح الغواصه 
7- كل النقط فى نفس المستوى الافقى تتعرض لنفس قيمه الضغط الراسى الواقع عليها 
8- الوزن الحقيقي = الوزن المقاس + وزن الهوان الهواء المغمور في حيز الجسم​= 1 طن + (كثافة الهواء * حجم الجسم) ​ لا ادرى من اين اتت هذه المعادله ولكن ربما تستخدم للمقارنه بين وزن الجسم فى الهواء ووزن الجسم فى الفراغ او الفضاء الخارجى وليس بين جسمين على سطح الارض لان الجسمين مغمورين تماما وكليا داخل المائع (الهواء) ويتعرضوا لضغط متساوى من جميع الاتجاهات وليس من اعلى فقط كما تفترض ولا تنطبق عليهم قوانين الازاحه
9- اذا كان كلامك هذذا صحيح فمعناه اننا لو اخذانا ميزان ديجتال ووضعناه عند ارتفاعات مختلفه فوق وتحت سطح البحر فان كفه الميزان سوف تزن كميه الهواء فوقها والميزان يعطى قراءه مختلفه عند كل ارتفاع وهذا غير صحيح لان ضغط الهواء فوق كفه الميزان يعادله نفس الضغط تحت الكفه اى الضغط متساوى حول الكفه فى كل الارتفاعات​


----------



## saidgc (22 أكتوبر 2013)

كثافة الحديد اكبر من كثافة الخشب
1 طن =1 طن


----------

